# Heat Press - Selecting a Style - Video Demo



## JoshEllsworth

Here is a short video demonstration of three different styles of heat press machines. I know this has been discussed before, but a visual never hurts I didn't mention every advantage/disadvantage so feel free to post your comments and opinions to help. 

You can view the video below or by following this link:
Heat Press Buyers Guide - Style

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IajggMbaaT4[/media]


----------



## T-BOT

Thanks Josh.

Josh, can you recomend a 16x20 or so that is an auto clam press.

Auto I mean, you still bring the handle down yourself but it clampls down automatically and it makes a funny sound like....puffff....like a compressor or something. My friend had one but he moved and I really liked it. 

Do you sell these or know who does in Toronto Canada ?

sorry, i dont know the tech terms/name for this type of press.


----------



## Got Socks

josh this helped me a great deal thanks 
christina


----------



## EnemyEnterprises

Thanks! That's a great help!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Here is a quick video of one for you. This one is an Air Swinger style, there is also an air clam, but I don't have a video of it.
YouTube - Hotronix XRS

The one shown is a 16 x 20 but Hotronix also makes them in a 22 x 22" size. 





T-BOT said:


> Thanks Josh.
> 
> Josh, can you recomend a 16x20 or so that is an auto clam press.
> 
> Auto I mean, you still bring the handle down yourself but it clampls down automatically and it makes a funny sound like....puffff....like a compressor or something. My friend had one but he moved and I really liked it.
> 
> Do you sell these or know who does in Toronto Canada ?
> 
> sorry, i dont know the tech terms/name for this type of press.


----------



## T-BOT

thanks Josh, I will watch the Vd tomorrow.

I'm seriously looking for this type of press to use with my old 15x15 manual one to test transfers etc. so that I can confirm results more accuratly by using 2 different presses. I find that these days with all the new ink-mixes and materials it has become more of a necessaty for me.

Thanks again.

Does Stahls sell them here in Canada ? I think I still have an account with them.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

They sure do.


----------



## Solmu

Why aren't the drawer style presses more popular? It seems like a far superior design? Or am I just overlooking something?


----------



## Dave G

Great video, thanks!


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Solmu said:


> Why aren't the drawer style presses more popular? It seems like a far superior design? Or am I just overlooking something?


Outside of the clamshell that is my favorite to operate.

I think the main reason they haven't been as popular is that up until a few months ago Stahls Inc had an exclusive on them because it is a design that is made only by Stahls Hotronix. 

So you won't see them in the Hix, Insta or Geo Knight line either. 

Now Hotronix has opened them up to other distributors, so poularity should grow


----------



## Jasonda

I also thought the draw had the best design.

Josh, just curious - which style of press do you sell the most of? I'm guessing clamshell.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Jasonda said:


> I also thought the draw had the best design.
> 
> Josh, just curious - which style of press do you sell the most of? I'm guessing clamshell.


Clamshell -- About 10 to 1 over any other style. Then the Draw and Swing Away presses are pretty much even.


----------



## Little Samson

What are the basic price points?

How much work is above a 15x15 area, and is that full area applicable for the pressing?

Is one particular press better for Plastisol than others? 

By the way. Nice job just showing the product on the video. Thanks


----------



## CoolTech

T-BOT said:


> Thanks Josh.
> 
> Josh, can you recomend a 16x20 or so that is an auto clam press.
> 
> Auto I mean, you still bring the handle down yourself but it clampls down automatically and it makes a funny sound like....puffff....like a compressor or something. My friend had one but he moved and I really liked it.
> 
> Do you sell these or know who does in Toronto Canada ?
> 
> sorry, i dont know the tech terms/name for this type of press.


You mean like the Phoenix Phire press that Josh demonstarted in the first 20 seconds of the video?


----------



## Gentlebreeze

Thanks very much Josh, your presentation was very helpful as I'm just starting out.

Much Appreciated


----------



## JoshEllsworth

> What are the basic price points?


Speaking of 16 x 20 presses:
Clamshell $900-1300
Swinger $1500 range
Draw $1500 range



> How much work is above a 15x15 area, and is that full area applicable for the pressing?


 That really depends upon your application. For instance, you might find the larger size press valuable for full bleed 11 x 17" transfer paper prints, larger name and number combinations, XXL+ t-shirts, wrap around prints, leg prints etc.



> Is one particular press better for Plastisol than others?


It is still a matter of preference, but I'd say the clamshell. With plastisol transfers there isn;t a great deal of layout work, so the actual time that you'll be underneath the heating area of the press will be minimal. Also, a plastisol transfer is typically geared towards volume printing so a clamshell press that involves less steps to complete an application could be a nice benefit to the user.


----------



## Quattroporte

I liked this video! I never would've even known that a drawer type press existed. But then again, I don't do transfers. ^_~

It may be useful for future reference though!


----------



## LADY1357

Josh, your presentation was very informative. Thanks


----------



## i55

Thank you very much Josh, The video helps a lot for somebody new like me.


----------



## Twinge

Helped relieve the existing stigma I had on clamshells; when I was first learning about presses a few years ago, everyone prefered swing-aways (clamshells were known to press unevenly). We might now go with a 
clam when we get around to purchasing a new press, since everything else (esp. print quality) being equal, they take up less space and are faster to work with.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Yeah, that stigma is kind of what I've been battling for the last 5 years in sales It's not until we started exhibiting a swing away and draw style press that I could effectively show the differences to an end user. I would buy the clamshell in a heartbeat, but it does still depend a lot on primary application.


----------



## rags16

What brand should I invest in?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

rags16 said:


> What brand should I invest in?


Well, that's kind of open to debate, but I personally know any press made by Hotronix to be good. This includes, Hotronix, Phoenix & Mighty Press.

Other known brands are Hix, Insta, & Knight.


----------



## Designermom80

How do you feel about buying from ebay.com. I always see heat press machines but I'm not sure about the quality. Should I just invest the extra $ for a more reputable machine?


----------



## JoshEllsworth

Designermom80 said:


> How do you feel about buying from ebay.com. I always see heat press machines but I'm not sure about the quality. Should I just invest the extra $ for a more reputable machine?


I say invest the extra in a more reputable machine, however you can sometimes find these machines used from other users on ebay. This can be a great value sometimes, but it is also a bit more of a risk than buying from an authorized distributor.


----------



## Twinge

If you're looking to buy used, I'd recommend checking locally. This way you can see the press in person first and save on shipping costs. This is how we found ours - specifically, I called up several local t-shirt shops and screen printers and asked around until I found someone with a used press for sale. Plan to pay 1/2 to 1/3 the price of a comparable new model.

If you're looking for a new press, I'd avoid eBay and go with a reputable dealer like Imprintables or Best Blanks.


----------

